# Maiden Voyage--leak Found



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

The family made our maiden voyage in the new 26RS. Our trip was for four days and returned home today. We split our four day outing into two different campgrounds. Everything went really well, we did develop a list of things we did not have for the camper that were needed. Stopped at the store between relocation to second campground to stock up on what we needed. Now that we are back home safely the TT clean-up commences.

During our four day trip I did notice several times, water seeping onto the laminent right around the base of the toilet. It was not a continuous seeping, kind of sporatic. Quantity was about a teaspoon in the same location each time. Has anyone had this happen, if so, information on source and fix needed, before I either call in warranty(only had TT for a week) or tackle it myself.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Check to make sure the toilet is tight to the floor

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SouthLa26RS said:


> The family made our maiden voyage in the new 26RS. Our trip was for four days and returned home today. We split our four day outing into two different campgrounds. Everything went really well, we did develop a list of things we did not have for the camper that were needed. Stopped at the store between relocation to second campground to stock up on what we needed. Now that we are back home safely the TT clean-up commences.
> 
> During our four day trip I did notice several times, water seeping onto the laminent right around the base of the toilet. It was not a continuous seeping, kind of sporatic. Quantity was about a teaspoon in the same location each time. Has anyone had this happen, if so, information on source and fix needed, before I either call in warranty(only had TT for a week) or tackle it myself.


This is going to sound weird, but do you happen to have a small boy? Seems our two boys STILL have a hard time with this.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Was my father staying with you during your trip?









Sorry, Dad.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

No no Oregon camper no other males in the entire house except me. Other than me, all females in our family even the dog is female. I know I am not the culprit, because when I first discovered the water at the base of the toilet, that was the first thaught that came to me--did I miss.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Then I would call the dealer and get a service appt. Water is nothing to delay in fixing.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Something to consider is have you used the shower just before you notice the leak? Our shower always leaks from the curtain on the floor and puddles by the toilet. I still need to get the accordion shower door installed.

Just something else to think about.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Let us know how it goes.


Nice choice of words for leaking in the bathroom!

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I can not believe no one mentioned the water connection to the toilet on the back. It can weep and puddle around the base of the toilet.

Were you on shore water or on your own pump? If shore water then invest in a regulator many places can have really high pressure.

Water flows down hill so it is unlikely to be coming from the floor seal and most likely to be coming from the supply pipe to the toilet.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

The camper was on shore water service with regulator installed. When I noticed the water, I did get down and feel behind the toilet where the hose runs up the back from the floor, at that time the hose was dry. No correlation to taking a shower when water showed up. I did not get a chance today to look further for the leak source, hopefully I will have sometime tomorrow. 
Several thoughts keep coming up--It's possible the brand new pressure regulator failed? I am not yet sure how the internals to the toilet flush mechanism is set up--can it be leaking from this side flush mechanism?


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

SouthLa26RS

We pickup our 21RS 6 weeks ago and drove it on a 3000 mile camping trip. No leaks from the toilet throughout the trip.

Got home a couple of days ago and have been working on various cleanups in the trailer. The 21RS is parked on the street outside of my house which is on a uphill incline (approx 30 degrees). Cleaned the flush gasket today and poured abot 2 inches in the bowl to check if it holds water. Came back 30 minutes later to find water leaking from the front base (lowest point).

Not sure if this is normal or not. I'm going to pull the trailer to a level area and fill the bowl again to see if it leaks. Wonder if your leak was caused by leveling.

I'll update with results in a couple of days.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

No leakage is normal. I would call the dealership and see if they can do a "quick check" on it (set up appointment time, etc., and get it on in and fixed). You paid for a quality product and any second-guessing would be at the company's expense, not mine. There's no need for you to worry about a problem.....let the dealership take care of it.
Darlene


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Basecamp,

The TT not being level crossed my mind when I discovered the water leak. At the time of discovery the TT had been setup and leveled. My water leak appeared at the base of toilet at the right front quadrant, that being standing in front of toilet facing it. I have tightened the nuts holding down the base of the toilet, which were not fully tightened. I also tightened up on the big clamp(radiator type) that goes around just below the bowl. Inside where this clamp is there are two seals. I have not pressured up the system yet, to see if leak appears again.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I had the same problem as well as a leak from the drain under the sink. The dealer took care of it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ED_RN said:


> I had the same problem as well as a leak from the drain under the sink. The dealer took care of it.


If that is the same as your problem, I'm guessing you can just tighten this on your own and save the trip to the dealer.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

SouthLa26RS

I tighten down the two holddown bolts and the band halfway down the toilet yesterday. That solved my leak issue. My holddown bolts were pretty loose as it took 2 turns.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

SouthLa26RS,

This may be a dumb question... but have you verified what the 'water' is?

If it is indeed fresh water, then the problem is in the input plumbing, and all the clamping the toilet down to the floor will not help. If the water is not... um... clean, then you have a seal leak somewhere. Probably around the the base/floor interface.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Basecamp I am glad to here your leak is fixed with a simple tightening. As for my leak, I will be taking the TT out this weekend for another trip. You can bet, I will be watching to see if the water reappears by the toilet. If it does not then







and if it does reappear







back to the dealer it goes.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

If the toilet has ever been apart - and surely it has at some point - the large band that clamps the top half to the bottom half can be the culprit. First, the top half must be seated correctly. Second, the band must be tightened just right - I have a tendancy to over-tighten things and often mess up a seal in the tightening. The leak could very well be coming from the seal in the "joining" of the two halves.

Scott


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Just got back from enjoying a family outback weekend. Kept a close watch for water at the toilet base throughout the weekend, NO WATER APPEARED at the base.







I am hoping the tightening, I had done has solved the leak issue.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SouthLa26RS said:


> Just got back from enjoying a family outback weekend. Kept a close watch for water at the toilet base throughout the weekend, NO WATER APPEARED at the base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it was a simple fix..


----------

